# got 1 today.my first



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

got my first deer a spike. right through both lungs and destroyed the liver.post some pics in a littlewhile.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well actually he was a spike before but i guess he was fighting and broke one off.but he is legal for me!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats! :beer:

The first of many more I'm sure, as you've now been afflicted with a lifelong disease that has no known cure!

Ryan


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks. i dont want the disease to ever end!lol. :lol:  :sniper: :beer:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

nice, theres no feeling like that first deer


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Good job. Congrats on your first deer. You may have to change your sign on though..... :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer. first ones always the best. congrats :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks to all of you.hes a real trophy in my heart!let me tell you the story...well it was right before 8 oclock am and about 50 shots were going off in like 30 seconds...and at 8 oclock he stepped in and he walked between two trees and i didnt shoot because there was limbs in the way.then he stepped out and right at that second boom.he started shaking tremendously and he walked 20 feet at the most and just fell over! he will be my best memory of deer for as long as i live.and i cherish that memory forever!  im very proud of myself and him.and it was great to see the look on my uncles face when he fell over.i had the BIGGEST smile on my face and i was one proud young man!my dad was sick so i went with my uncle... and for those who say .243s are for women.your wrong.and let me tell you itll get the job done! i appreciate as many commments as possible.   :lol: 8) :beer: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Great Job. Most guys on this site probably dont understand how great that deer is. I can remember when PA was a great deer hunting state but around 2003 between the deer population dropping and Urban sproll take away all the good huntin spots it became a challenge just to kill a deer much less a buck.

Great Job :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats on that deer!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

hey flash.thanks. we actually hunt a private farm but your right .still a great deer.and your comment was much appriciated!and thank you too chuck!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

hey guys and girls im up for comments that are '' nice''.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What exactly do you want to hear??? Congrats on your first deer, many more to come


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Im very proud of myself and him


As well you should be! Congrats and good luck in the future!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks guys.it just feels good to know i did a good job!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You dont need other people to tell you that you did a good job-Doesnt matter what anyone other than you thinks about it :wink:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

USSapper said:


> You dont need other people to tell you that you did a good job-Doesnt matter what anyone other than you thinks about it :wink:


I agree, but sometimes kids just need to feel good.

Way to go kid. Nice job on the deer. I remember my first just like it was yesterday. As you get older you will learn that there is wisdom in USSapper's quote.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i know what hes saying.and hes right.yeah first is always the best!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

when you get older???

Im only 9?!

But seriously bigbuck-congrats on your deer, don't feel you have to prove anything to anyone on this site-or anywhere. As long as your proud and happy with what you have taken and how you have taken an animal (the story) the game of hunting will stay rewarding, and most of all stay fun.

Too many more :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks.wow your only 9! your very smart!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

your only 9. :splat:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats on your first deer. I shook with excitment after I shot my first deer for about 30 minutes. Can't get enough now. :lol:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah i was really warm and then when i shot him i was freezing!lol... :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I look old for my age, but still act it tho


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks.guys!


----------

